# DVD stuck in Toshiba 19HLV87 combo TV



## longhawk

I have a DVD stuck in my Toshiba 19HLV87 TV/DVD combo unit. I'm attempting to remove the back cover on the unit to see if I can get to the DVD player. However, as with all gadgets once the screws are removed, there is one last trick (or hidden screw) that needs to be dealt with to free the cover. Anyone know what that is or where I can go to find out? Thanks!


----------



## zuluclayman

Most DVD players have a little pinhole somewhere on the front near the tray opening. If you have any paperclips, straighten one and push it in the pinhole and it should manually eject the tray. Thin wire will do but must not be too flexible.


----------



## longhawk

Thanks for the response, Zuluclayman. That's the first thing I looked for... no such pinhole in this case. I was hoping to get my hands on a service manual for this system so I can take the back cover off to get to the drive.


----------



## DonaldG

Try this place

There may be some links that will sort out the quest for a manual...

Finding the secret screw! Been there many times...

Usual places
Under labels: use a pencil or soft nosed tool and rub it over any stick on labels to see if there is a 'hollow' bit underneath...
Under rubber feet or gromits...take 'em off if ant there...

Sometimes plastic recesses and protrusions are used to 'clip' parts together. 

When I trained my engineers, I always warn them never to use excessive force to take things apart. try & prise the bits apart and 'sense' where the restriction is and investigate that area...

Is it possible that the disk within has dislodged and is jamming the parts together? Try putting the set on its side, holding the DVD cover together and tapping it with the handle of a screwdriver and see if the disk moves...

Whatever, I wish you well with resolving the problem...


----------



## Yable

Hi,

On the 19HLV87, there are no hidden screws. All on back panel.

6 screws on contour, 4 screws in middle (to hang on wall) and 6 others at the bottom (holding the foot)

Put the tv to rest on is screen, after pull just a bit the cover to release the power cable, then push on the side so the cover will slide toward dvd opening.

To do so will release the cover, 2 brackets holding it to prevent vertical releasing.

To solve the stuck dvd problem:

ounce the cover is removed, unmount the dvd player from base (4 screws), after unmount the two side bracket (4 screws), you will now see a little white plastic gears, turn it manually very carefully (cant remember witch side), that will release your dvd.

After i put in back in place, i guess the manipulation reset the device cause it work fine after.


----------

